# Dragon Scale genotype Combtail x Combtail



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

HI guys, i will be sharing the progress of a current Spawn. 2 days old so far, and the father is doing a great job. 


The parents came from a Dragon Scale HM male x Dragon Scale Crown tail female. I Know many don't like the combtails, but i do. 


Lets see, what do you guys think will be the results? Crowntails? or more combtails or halfmoons? I've done this before, so i know the answer. Just curious to see what you guys think.


----------

